# Jansuns Goldens



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am getting a Jansun puppy in three weeks! Janice does all clearances, her dogs are healthy, good-looking, friendly and affectionate goldens, and they do well at show. We met the litter last Saturday--they are adorable. Ours was born on Jan. 22. We're bringing home a boy on March 20th. Janice sends us pictures every week.


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats great! I spoke with her on the phone today. Sounded great. Were going out to meet the dogs next Sunday. Put a deposit on the litter coming end of may or beginning of June!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations! You'll love her dogs...and you'll probably get to see the puppies, too, I would think! One of the males is mine. She says she picks who goes to who a day or two before they go to their new homes. I'm hoping to train mine to be a therapy dog. I'm a minister and would love to have the dog in the office, take to nursing homes, etc. Will yours be a pet or will you do comformation, obedience,etc?


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations on you Boy Pup! Its wonderful that she has trained some of her dogs to be therapy dogs. She said she also brings them in to work with children with special needs! We are hoping to get a female pup. I have two boys and they are so excited. She will be a family dog. We havent had one yet. But my husband grew up with a Golden Retriever Kelly she died when he went away to the service. He wants his boys to have the same experience so good for them. So exciting for everyone. Please post some pics when your beautiful pup is home. We would love to see. We wont pick up ours until the summer hopefully! Good Luck!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

If you're talking about Cameron's litter, I would ask to see an updated CERF. The most recent one is from 2008. Also, you'll want to make sure that the sire of the litter has all of his clearances.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking further into their other dogs, I noticed that Bonnie and Shelby also don't have an updated CERF. Navy doesn't have any heart or eye clearances. I couldn't find any clearances at all for Jaden and Legend. Their boy, Tag, has no heart clearance.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

The sire for Cameron's litter is Ch. Kalm Sea's To Have and to Hold (Will). Looks like he is up to date on everything.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sharon, how old are your boys? My kids are grown now, but our first two goldens (brother and sister--I will never have two puppies at once ever again!) were 4 when our daughter was born, so they all grew up with them. The dogs were excellent with kids of every age. Your boys will love their new dog!


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for checking them out. This in Navy and Tags litter that will be in late May. What I could find is that Navy has hip, elbow 2010. ARCH for heart 2009. I cant locate CERF records I will ask Jan about that. Tag seems good He also had ARCH 2010. Hip, elbow, CERF 2010.


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Is Arch exceptable


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Is using ARCH exceptable for cardiac tests


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

neo2000 said:


> The sire for Cameron's litter is Ch. Kalm Sea's To Have and to Hold (Will). Looks like he is up to date on everything.


His CERF is actually outdated as of 10 days ago. Please ask to see the most current copy before you bring your puppy home!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

sharon.gordon73 said:


> Thanks for checking them out. This in Navy and Tags litter that will be in late May. What I could find is that Navy has hip, elbow 2010. ARCH for heart 2009. I cant locate CERF records I will ask Jan about that. Tag seems good He also had ARCH 2010. Hip, elbow, CERF 2010.



ARCH doesn't issue numbers that can be recorded on pedigrees to certify that a dog is believe to be clear of cardiac diseases. Personally, it would make me uncomfortable because I haven't hear much about it. Hopefully someone who knows more can jump in here and help you out.


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi

I agree. Im not happy at all the Navy doesnt have CERF. I asked on the phone if all the certifications were up to date and was told they were. Plus a couple of other things that concerned me a little too. But I have some good news I recieved an email from Jennifer at Harborview Goldens and I think we are on the waiting list for the summer time. Which was my first choice !! It will be a drive but it will be worth it. Thanks for checking for me!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I wouldn't let 10 days bother me, as far as CERF goes. As long as it is current within a couple of months or so, I would be fine with it. 

As far as ARCH goes, I am not familiar with it. I remember hearing about it vaguely a couple of years ago, but that's about it. As long as the cardiology exam was done by a veterinary cardiologist, it should be fine. I'm not sure what "hole" they hope to fill, versus OFA. Personally, I find OFA to be much more convenient because you can have all clearances listed right there, easy to find and OFA is so well known.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

sharon.gordon73 said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree. Im not happy at all the Navy doesnt have CERF. I asked on the phone if all the certifications were up to date and was told they were. Plus a couple of other things that concerned me a little too. But I have some good news I recieved an email from Jennifer at Harborview Goldens and I think we are on the waiting list for the summer time. Which was my first choice !! It will be a drive but it will be worth it. Thanks for checking for me!!



I have heard nothing but fabulous things about Harborview Goldens! I think you're making the right decision there. =)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I'm not sure why this song popped into my mind when I heard you were on the waiting list for Harborview  But it seems to fit!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, I'm not sure why this song popped into my mind when I heard you were on the waiting list for Harborview  But it seems to fit!



I love that song, Jo!


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks !! You have been so helpful!


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL Thats so funny!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

While it may be the "preferred" method to register heart clearances with OFA it is not a requirement. As long as the dog has been cleared by a board certified cardiologist it has a heart clearance. Neither my Keeper or Lucy's heart clearances were registered with OFA. So just because a heart clearance is not in the OFA database does not mean a dog does not have one. 
As for eye, CERF, clearances. The current GRCA Code of Ethics states an exam by a board certified ophthalmologist OR a CERF report within twelve months of a breeding. So again just because an eye clearance is not listed on CERF does not mean it does not exist. There is a push in the GRCA to change the COE to reflect all eye clearances be submitted to CERF and that all breeding stock be certified once a year for the entire life of the dog but that is not changed.
If you liked the Jansun prospect talk to the breeder and see what is actually the story. And then ask to be shown the clearances I am sure any respectable breeder will be fine and understanding of this.


----------



## Top Hat (Feb 27, 2011)

If you liked the Jansun prospect talk to the breeder and see what is actually the story. And then ask to be shown the clearances I am sure any respectable breeder will be fine and understanding of this.[/QUOTE]


I agree, please call and ask the breeder and if the clearances are current, have her fax you a copy to make you feel better. I just had 6 of mine CERFED last week and are also CHIC now but I haven't yet sent them in to CERF. That's on my "to do" list this week. 

I had two recent litters out of the same sire (mine) who had his last CERF in Feb 10 but hadn't sent it in. So I definitely need to get these submitted. However, my puppy owners were given a copy of his cerf form and they were okay with that. 

I still have two females to place if anyone knows of someone looking in the Ohio area looking for a puppy. One of them would be a great agility dog! She is very outgoing, not shy at all and has plenty of energy. She also LOVES the dog tunnel and climbing up on things.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm very happy with Janice at Jansun. She knows her stuff and is a very compassionate breeder and owner.


----------



## atgenatt (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi -

Wondering how you made out with your Harborview puppy?


----------

